# A very unique view of Okinawan Karate in 1914



## Victor Smith (Aug 19, 2011)

I've just posted on my blog an article on Funakoshi Ginchin's 1914 article on Okinawan Karate as published in 1914. I believe it has many important lessons to consider.

It can be found at: 
http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com/2011/08/tanpenshu-untold-stories-by-funakoshi.html


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 19, 2011)

Victor,

Do you have any idea where this book could be purchased?  I looked on Amazon and it is not listed, unless I'm going about it the wrong way.  Checked a few other online sources and it looked to be sold out.


----------



## Victor Smith (Aug 19, 2011)

Bill, Patrick McCarthy privately published it and you would order it through him.  He can be googled and his group I believe is the IRRKS.


----------



## chinto (Aug 21, 2011)

Interesting. I have heard several Okinawan high ranking persons saying that the no first strike is a misconscription of what was intended. that it was intended to keep younger students from going out and picking fights. the confrontation that you know in your gut is going sour and going to be violent is the first strike in that situation. 

But I would like to read the book. I will have to look into getting it.


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 22, 2011)

Victor Smith said:


> I've just posted on my blog an article on Funakoshi Ginchin's 1914 article on Okinawan Karate as published in 1914. I believe it has many important lessons to consider.
> 
> It can be found at:
> http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com/2011/08/tanpenshu-untold-stories-by-funakoshi.html



I'll have to see if that book is in our Library at Manoa.  It sounds interesting!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 22, 2011)

chinto said:


> Interesting. I have heard several Okinawan high ranking persons saying that the no first strike is a misconscription of what was intended. that it was intended to keep younger students from going out and picking fights. the confrontation that you know in your gut is going sour and going to be violent is the first strike in that situation.
> 
> But I would like to read the book. I will have to look into getting it.



I always thought that the phrase was more philosophical;  That is, karate is self-defense.  As self-defense, there is indeed no 'first strike' because if you have to defend yourself, you've already been 'struck' in that sense.  You may land the first blow, but the assault has already begun, even if there was no punch thrown.  I think a lot of people just can't quite grasp this concept, but it's quite well understood in law enforcement.  You can engage legally in 'self-defense' without a blow having been thrown first.


----------



## Victor Smith (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi  Bill,

Forget philosophy think Isshinryu 101, the first movement I was taught, Right foot forward Right Punch.

There is no first hit in karate, as explained in the work of Mutsu Mizho, is they strike first, but you move so you don't get hit and in turn hit them first.   So Shimabuku's first upper body technique isn't a punch but a counter-offensive strike in response to a first hit. What is important is the way you shift to avoid the strike and then respond.  

Of course to refer to myself  http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com/2011/07/there-is-no-first-strike-in-karate.html 

You need to work on the training, shifting, etc. to make the initial punch either miss or you shift so you're going in and hitting them before it get's there.

hope this helps


----------

